# obeyed/complied with/followed



## Dew is learning

Hello,

I'm writing documentation related to electrical safety in a testing area. Context: Workers test frames. Some elements of the frame can emit radiations, that's why the testing area is enclosed with security symbols/labels on the floor. I need some help with the use of the correct verb for this sentence. I am translating from Finnish language into English, so other comments are also welcome:

"The security symbols of radiation area displayed on the floor in the testing area must be *obeyed/complied with/followed*, in such a way that the minimum distance from the frame is >1m."
Original sentence in Finnish:"Testausalueella tulee noudattaa lattiassa olevia säteilyalueen turvamerkintöjä ja kuitenkin siten että minimetäisyys raamiin on >1m."

Thank you very much!

Dew is learning​


----------



## Gavril

My suggested translation is below, but I have a few questions.

1) Just to be sure, does ">1m" mean "more than one meter", or does it mean "at least one meter"? Since this is a radiation safety notice, I imagine that this would be an important distinction.

2) A question for the Finns: how is _kuitenkin_ functioning in this sentence? Translating it as "however" doesn't seem to work, so my guess is that it means something like "additionally", and doesn't need to be translated. Does that sound right?

Pending answers to these questions, my translation would be

"In the testing area, you must comply with the radiation area safety signs displayed on the floor, so that there is always more than 1m of distance between you and the frame."


----------



## Spongiformi

That "_kuitenkin" _is certainly strange there. You'd expect the signs on the floor to be painted farther away than that one meter if the instructions tell you to stay at least that much away from the frame. Since literally speaking that _"kuitenkin"_ marks an exception to what was said before. Unless the signs on the floor don't indicate that 1+ meter of safety directly (for example, so that technically one could spend a few seconds closer to the frame without exposing himself too much, in theory, but that's forbidden with the additional _"kuitenkin"_ clause).

But like Gavril, I don't see much use for it either.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> That "_kuitenkin" _is certainly strange there. You'd expect the signs on the floor to be painted farther away than that one meter if the instructions tell you to stay at least that much away from the frame.


 
Maybe "kuitenkin" is used because the symbols displayed on the floor don't explicitly indicate that you have to be >1 meter away from the frame?


----------



## Dew is learning

Hei!
Thank you very much for your comments & corrections. I am checking these two points with the person who wrote it.


----------



## Dew is learning

Hello!
About your questions:
1) ">1m" means "at least one meter"

2) _"kuitenkin"_: As Spongiformi said "Since literally speaking that _"kuitenkin"_ marks an exception to what was said before..." 
The sentences means that generally frames are located inside the safety signs area, at at least one meter from the signs on the floor and workers must comply the safety signs. But sometimes -e.g. busy manufacturing periods- lack of space the machines are put at less than one meter from the signs on the floor, -sometimes where there is space available -so in that case workers must always obey the "at least one meter" rule.

Thank you


----------



## Gavril

Dew is learning said:


> Hello!
> About your questions:
> 1) ">1m" means "at least one meter"
> 2) _"kuitenkin"_: As Spongiformi said "Since literally speaking that _"kuitenkin"_ marks an exception to what was said before..."
> The sentences means that generally frames are located inside the safety signs area, at at least one meter from the signs on the floor and workers must comply the safety signs. But sometimes -e.g. busy manufacturing periods- lack of space the machines are put at less than one meter from the signs on the floor, -sometimes where there is space available -so in that case workers must always obey the "at least one meter" rule.
> 
> Thank you



Hi,

Based on what you said above, I would suggest this as a translation:

"In the testing area, you must comply with the radiation area safety signs displayed on the floor. Always maintain a distance of at least *1m* from the frame."


----------

